
When you are no longer the smartest person in the room - skmurphy
http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2016/03/16/when-you-are-no-longer-the-smartest-person-in-the-room/
======
skmurphy
I meet some entrepreneurs who are used to being the smartest person in the
room. Many have been the smartest person in the rooms that they have been
in–and my entering the room doesn’t change that. But getting into a room with
a prospect does because they are the expert on their situation and their
needs.

